# Make your own Wrist Roller (Simple to make)



## Randy (Apr 7, 2004)

Here is a simple piece of exercise equipment that you can easily make at home to develop strong wrists.   I made one and it works great.  I thought I would share the link.

Wrist Roller


----------



## GSXR750 (Apr 7, 2004)

cool idea, thanks for posting randy.


----------



## Randy (Apr 7, 2004)

My pleasure GSX.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2004)

Haha!  I have one of those.  Its made with a broom stick, and hockey tape for grip.


----------



## Randy (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah, this is definately not a new idea.  It has been around a long time.  But sometimes even the simplest things are overlooked.


----------



## cappo5150 (Apr 7, 2004)

I made one of these also, all I can say is it works the hell out of your forearms.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 7, 2004)

Mines made from a wooden dowel like the one from the closet,  I sawed the round edges into an octagon shape for grip.  Make sure when you use it not to let the rope get near your hand, I've pinched that fold between the fore finger and thumb too many times.


----------



## Sean0621 (Apr 7, 2004)

Somebody needs to patent this idea and sell it on an infomercial


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2004)

I dont think that will work 

Why buy it when you can build it


----------



## Vieope (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I dont think that will work
> 
> Why buy it when you can build it



_ People are lazy .. _


----------



## Randy (Apr 7, 2004)

Sean,

Send me 20 bucks and I will make one for ya.  I will even sign it.  




> _*Originally posted by Sean0621 *_
> Somebody needs to patent this idea and sell it on an infomercial


----------



## miamiguns (Apr 7, 2004)

Made my first wrist roller out of a broom stick and rope 23 years ago.  This is nothing new.  I currently use a piece of 1x1x1 inch by 18inches long.  Got it out of the scrap box at Home Depot for $1 and the rope I used I found at a construction site.  Total cost $1. LOL


----------



## Randy (Apr 7, 2004)

Miamiguns,

Who the hell said it was new?  I was just trying to be nice and share the link with folks.

Not everyone may be as creative as you.


----------



## miamiguns (Apr 7, 2004)

I know not everyone can


----------



## kvyd (Apr 8, 2004)

haha...lol who couldnt make that ... thanx im gonna make one for myself sometime this week


----------



## miamiguns (Apr 8, 2004)

Use wood.  PVC when wet will slip unless you plan on using some form of tape.  Tape will eventually move leaving you with a gluey hand whenever you use it.  I've tried all types of configurations.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 8, 2004)

We used to do something like that in weight lifting class.  The concept was the same, but the materials were different.  The biggest difference being that the cord was a jump rope.  Needless to say after 5 cycles of bring it up and letting it down, my forearms were burning like Hell.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 8, 2004)

They have commercial ones, they also have spring wound tension types too.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 22, 2005)

sorry to bring this puppy back up, but I have had one of these for years and have used it off and on.  Is it worth it to do on my scheduled forearm day?  I mean, like is being said here, it works the fuck out of your forearms.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 22, 2005)

Ive also got one of these.  Are these worthwhile too?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> sorry to bring this puppy back up, but I have had one of these for years and have used it off and on.  Is it worth it to do on my scheduled forearm day?  I mean, like is being said here, it works the fuck out of your forearms.



I find these priceless, they make my forearms grow. Every time I stop doing them I get comments like " Hey, what happened to your forearms?"

I work out forearms not only for looks but they help my grip. This may sound strange but It somehow feels good benching when I do forearms consistently. I seem to get a better liftoff from the rack. Maybe I just crazy.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Here is a simple piece of exercise equipment that you can easily make at home to develop strong wrists.   I made one and it works great.  I thought I would share the link.
> 
> Wrist Roller




Great post Randy!


----------



## Vise (Jan 22, 2005)

if you want a stronger crush grip then yes.  as a bodybuilder the only type of grip that is worth while in strengthening is your supporting strength (they kind used for deadlifts and such).  if it is big forearms you are after, i would recommend an unorthodox approach: a sledgehammer.  also, when using your wristroller, it is also benificial to have it in a fixed postition, as in connected to a power-rack.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Ive also got one of these.  Are these worthwhile too?




I would also like to know. I could do these while I drive.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 22, 2005)

since you can't increase the resistance, atleast on the ones I have, it probably isn't a very effective exercise, but I am dieing to know.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 22, 2005)

Vise said:
			
		

> if you want a stronger crush grip then yes. as a bodybuilder the only type of grip that is worth while in strengthening is your supporting strength (they kind used for deadlifts and such). if it is big forearms you are after, i would recommend an unorthodox approach: a sledgehammer. also, when using your wristroller, it is also benificial to have it in a fixed postition, as in connected to a power-rack.


That would make sense.  After doing it a few times I feel it in my shoulders.


----------



## Vise (Jan 22, 2005)

for an gripper that has adjustable resistance, you could check out the ivanko supergripper.  if you all have any more questions regarding grip/wrist strength fell free to ask me (i also post on the Gripboard: http://www.gripboard.com  )


----------



## Tommy (Jan 22, 2005)

Is it even possible to overtrain your forarm's?I mean there used so much and mine hardly ever get sore


----------

